# Making Real player my Default Player.



## chuck-HD (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi, Can anyone tell me how to change my default player from WMP to Real Player?
Chuck.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Go into Tools > Preferences > Content > Media Types, check 'Make Real Player my Universal Media Player'.


----------



## chuck-HD (Jun 4, 2005)

Thanks stantley, I'll Give it shot and see what happens. 
Thanks again for your reply.
chuck.


----------



## chuck-HD (Jun 4, 2005)

chuck-HD said:


> Thanks stantley, I'll Give it shot and see what happens.
> Thanks again for your reply.
> chuck.


Hi I'm not sure if it worked. My downloaded music still goes directly to the WMP.
instead of realplayer.
Chuck.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Start > Set Program Access and Defaults

Click custom and go to media player and change the settings to your needs.


----------



## chuck-HD (Jun 4, 2005)

ferrija1 said:


> Start > Set Program Access and Defaults
> 
> Click custom and go to media player and change the settings to your needs.


Hi ferrija1,
Thanks I'll give it a try.
Thanks Again,
chuck.


----------

